# What's on your bucket list of things to do before you die?



## Josiah (Feb 17, 2015)

Five items on my list include revisiting five places that have been of great significance in my past.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Feb 17, 2015)

Wife wants to take me to:
 Washington D.C./the Capital Building, Lincoln Memorial, etc.. 
Niagara Falls
New York City/Times Square


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 17, 2015)

I don't really have a bucket list..


----------



## Josiah (Feb 17, 2015)

Cruise from Seattle to Anchorage.


----------



## Josiah (Feb 17, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> I don't really have a bucket list..



I know you're on the cusp of retiring QS, The first item on your bucket list could be to create a bucket list.


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 17, 2015)

Quite a long list for me:
Learn enough French to be well understood in France. 

Places to revisit:
Australia, France but to a different area than where we've been, Thailand already planned, Boston already planned

Places to visit first time:
Spain - specifically Barcelona, Germany - Rhine River cruise, in US - Grand Canyon, Bryce Canyon, and similar areas, NYC, California coast (I've seen it several times, husband has not), several places in Scotland and England including Orkneys, Cotswolds, and others.

Also want to do a week-long bike ride somewhere possibly around Brugge, Belgium and into Netherlands, or North England trail, or Scotland, maybe Ireland.

There's more but can't think of specifics and watch tv at the same time.


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 17, 2015)

Josiah09 said:


> I know you're on the cusp of retiring QS, The first item on your bucket list could be to create a bucket list.



You are so right..  that is something that is perplexing me.   I just don't know what I want to do.   I have never thought much beyond work.


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 17, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> You are so right..  that is something that is perplexing me.   I just don't know what I want to do.   I have never thought much beyond work.



How long till you retire?


----------



## jujube (Feb 17, 2015)

Ride on the baggage carousel at the airport.  OK, I'm just a kid at heart.....I like stuff like that.  

A couple of years ago, I was shopping at a Walmart that had a huge gently-sloping parking lot.  I fulfilled another wanna-do by standing on the bar at the bottom of the cart and "riding" the cart the entire length of the parking lot.  Hair was blowing, my dress was billowing out and I was having the time of my life.  I was getting "thumbs-up" from other people in the lot.   I DID say I was just a kid at heart. The 12-year-old Inner Child gets the 67-year-old Outer Hag in trouble frequently.


----------



## Josiah (Feb 17, 2015)

jujube said:


> Ride on the baggage carousel at the airport.  OK, I'm just a kid at heart.....I like stuff like that.
> 
> A couple of years ago, I was shopping at a Walmart that had a huge gently-sloping parking lot.  I fulfilled another wanna-do by standing on the bar at the bottom of the cart and "riding" the cart the entire length of the parking lot.  Hair was blowing, my dress was billowing out and I was having the time of my life.  I was getting "thumbs-up" from other people in the lot.   I DID say I was just a kid at heart. The 12-year-old Inner Child gets the 67-year-old Outer Hag in trouble frequently.



I need more of your daring-do in my life.


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 17, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> How long till you retire?



My target date is November 1st  2016...  but I could go anytime I felt like it..  I turned 66 last month.


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 17, 2015)

jujube said:


> Ride on the baggage carousel at the airport.  OK, I'm just a kid at heart.....I like stuff like that.
> 
> A couple of years ago, I was shopping at a Walmart that had a huge gently-sloping parking lot.  I fulfilled another wanna-do by standing on the bar at the bottom of the cart and "riding" the cart the entire length of the parking lot.  Hair was blowing, my dress was billowing out and I was having the time of my life.  I was getting "thumbs-up" from other people in the lot.   I DID say I was just a kid at heart. The 12-year-old Inner Child gets the 67-year-old Outer Hag in trouble frequently.



How fun!  I'm often tempted to do that.  What's also fun is skipping like we did as kids.  I already jump rope for exercise - good excuse.


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 17, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> My target date is November 1st  2016...  but I could go anytime I felt like it..  I turned 66 last month.



Not tempted to go earlier?  Take a trip?


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 17, 2015)

jujube said:


> Ride on the baggage carousel at the airport.  OK, I'm just a kid at heart.....I like stuff like that.
> 
> A couple of years ago, I was shopping at a Walmart that had a huge gently-sloping parking lot.  I fulfilled another wanna-do by standing on the bar at the bottom of the cart and "riding" the cart the entire length of the parking lot.  Hair was blowing, my dress was billowing out and I was having the time of my life.  I was getting "thumbs-up" from other people in the lot.   I DID say I was just a kid at heart. The 12-year-old Inner Child gets the 67-year-old Outer Hag in trouble frequently.


----------



## LogicsHere (Feb 17, 2015)

Can't think of anything.  When I lost my husband when I was 23 and he was 40, I decided at that point that I was going to do all that I wanted to do before I got too old to enjoy it . . . and I followed through on it.


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 17, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


>



I've seen this before.  Love it!!


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 17, 2015)

LogicsHere said:


> Can't think of anything.  When I lost my husband when I was 23 and he was 40, I decided at that point that I was going to do all that I wanted to do before I got too old to enjoy it . . . and I followed through on it.



Nothing left?  Done it all?  I enjoy travel now more than I ever did when I was younger.  One reason is because we can for as long as we want without considering work.


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 17, 2015)

First off..... I am a horrible traveler...   I can enjoy a weekend trip... perhaps tops of 4 or 5 days... then I want to be home with my own things around me.   Traveling also stresses me out.   I start worrying about missing my flight... forgetting something important... etc... that I don't really enjoy it.   I can't relax..  PLUS.. I have 9 animals.. so I'm sort of tied to the livestock..

So... no travel...  what else?   Who knows.


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 17, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> First off..... I am a horrible traveler...   I can enjoy a weekend trip... perhaps tops of 4 or 5 days... then I want to be home with my own things around me.   Traveling also stresses me out.   I start worrying about missing my flight... forgetting something important... etc... that I don't really enjoy it.   I can't relax..  PLUS.. I have 9 animals.. so I'm sort of tied to the livestock..
> 
> So... no travel...  what else?   Who knows.



I see your points.  Any artistic talents, etc? I didn't really get serious about photography until I retired.


----------



## QuickSilver (Feb 17, 2015)

I know how to work and make money....   that's about it...  I also like to spend money... but without work.. that wouldn't be a hobby I could maintain.. lol!!


----------



## tnthomas (Feb 17, 2015)

One bucket list item:  Visit my birthplace- Havana, Cuba.   see post


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 17, 2015)

I'd like to visit the Scottish Hebrides specifically Uist and Barra...for the first time

I'd like to be able to be fit enough to  travel back and forth to Southern Spain for many years as often as I wish.



I'd like to make at least one trip to the USA..

I'd like to be able to upgrade to a really expensive camera and indulge my passion for photography

I'd like to move home to a different part of the country even nicer..

I'd like to be able to continue earning enough in the meantime, without which all these plans cannot come to fruition....and my earliest retirement date is spring 2021....


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Feb 17, 2015)

I would love to get in the car and visit as many states as I could. I want to see the Grand Canyon at least one more time,I want to visit Virginia,and the Carolinas,maybe New York. Oh,and I want to visit Crater Lake in Oregon. No excuse as to why I haven`t-hubby know that he better plan a trip there sooner rather than later so he can quit hearing about it lol.


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 17, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> You are so right..  that is something that is perplexing me.   I just don't know what I want to do.   I have never thought much beyond work.



Do like I do play it as it happens.  I never had a "bucket list" and thus never been disappointed at failing to accomplish anything like many surely must do.  My plan daily and forever is let life happen.


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 17, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> I'd like to visit the Scottish Hebrides specifically Uist and Barra...for the first time
> 
> I'd like to be able to be fit enough to  travel back and forth to Southern Spain for many years as often as I wish.
> 
> ...



My earliest retirement date is 1991....oh wait!  I did that already....


----------



## rporter610 (Feb 17, 2015)

I have one more overseas country to visit:  Turkey.  And I want to take a car tour of Canada, and another car tour of a set of national parks in the U.S.


----------



## oakapple (Feb 17, 2015)

My bucket list is simple, only one thing on it,
live until I am 95.


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 17, 2015)

oakapple said:


> My bucket list is simple, only one thing on it,
> live until I am 95.



Hahahaha....any particular day and time for your expiration?


----------



## oakapple (Feb 17, 2015)

Summer would be nice.


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 17, 2015)

Morning, afternoon or evening?  It's far better to have a short list that one has at least a chance of fulfilling than a long list with little chance.  You concentrate and I'll just bet you'll make your goal.


----------



## jujube (Feb 17, 2015)

rporter610 said:


> I have one more overseas country to visit:  Turkey.  And I want to take a car tour of Canada, and another car tour of a set of national parks in the U.S.



I'm heading to Turkey next month.  Can't wait.  I lived there for 2 1/2 years in the late 1960s, early 1970s but haven't been back since.  I've always wanted to go to Egypt, but I think that's not going to happen in the near future.


----------



## Catraoine (Feb 17, 2015)

My bucket list was completed a long time ago, so now I swing the bucket and just enjoy as much of life as I can.


----------



## Sunny (Feb 17, 2015)

I made a list of places I've always wanted to visit and never got to. Top of the list was Cornwall, so I went on a trip there last September. It was great, and I'm so glad I did it. Maybe I'll get around to deciding what is #2 now.


----------



## Kadee (Feb 17, 2015)

Sunny said:


> I made a list of places I've always wanted to visit and never got to. Top of the list was Cornwall, so I went on a trip there last September. It was great, and I'm so glad I did it. Maybe I'll get around to deciding what is #2 now.



Maybe a trip to Australia .?? to visit us in Little Cornwell as the town where I live is called , we have the huge Cornish festival coming up in May this year, the festival is held  every two years and people come from all over the  world to attend many of the activities


----------



## Kadee (Feb 17, 2015)

Now down to my ( hubby and I ) bucket list has been for along time is to go on the Train trip accross the Nullarbor, a 3000 km trip from Perth, Western Australia TO Adelaide, we have finally made a booking and as it's an reasonably expensive trip on the train ,we decided we will fly to Perth, then come home on the train , which we have finally booked, we are going In March, travel home on train which-leaves Perth lunch time Sunday and we don't arrive in Adelaide until Tuesday morning.
We have traveled the fairly isolated but Beautifull scenery road twice ( we think it's beautifull some say it's boring)
Traveling by road one section has 90 km of road without a bend in it.


----------

